# Egyptian Holidays



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I just want to confirm that while today is Armed Forces Day, October 6th, that tomorrow will be the observed, and most public institutions will be closed? There is some confusion about this.

Maybe this thread can be used for such notices in the future?

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My friends school isn't closed


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My friends school isn't closed


Our kids school is open

but the banks are closed


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

My husband is working but my daughter is off


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Turns out our office is closed, but the public institutions we work with are open. That said, I was warned that on days like this, the public employees are apt to find reasons to leave early...


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Work in the "real" private sector. The public holiday was on Saturday, today is business as normal, but expect some institutions to be closed. Looks like any excuse will do to get another day off in a country with too many public holidays to begin with.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And this is why we don't have a sticky for public holidays... once again they are not set in stone,


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> And this is why we don't have a sticky for public holidays... once again they are not set in stone,


In my 8 years here there has been a variation of some sort each and every year, but the trend has been towards more and more public holidays...


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> And this is why we don't have a sticky for public holidays... once again they are not set in stone,


That's probably true for most countries of the world. For example, Easter? The Armed Forces holiday does have a set date, but since it fell on the weekend, some choose to observe it during the first day of the week. That's really no different than similar holidays back home.

Even holiday web sites can't agree on this, so something here to discuss the veracity of the information is quite prudent, n'est pas? A holiday sticky would be very helpful, regardless of whether they are "set in stone" or not.

Public Holidays Egypt 2012 | Holiday Times around the world

Public Holidays Egypt for the year 2013 | Holiday Times around the world


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jemiljan said:


> That's probably true for most countries of the world. For example, Easter? The Armed Forces holiday does have a set date, but since it fell on the weekend, some choose to observe it during the first day of the week. That's really no different than similar holidays back home.
> 
> Even holiday web sites can't agree on this, so something here to discuss the veracity of the information is quite prudent, n'est pas? A holiday sticky would be very helpful, regardless of whether they are "set in stone" or not.
> 
> ...




Sorry I am not doing a sticky for public holidays... quite simply they change each year..


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry I am not doing a sticky for public holidays... quite simply they change each year..


Sorry, but that's a poor argument for something that would be pretty helpful to people living here.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jemiljan said:


> Sorry, but that's a poor argument for something that would be pretty helpful to people living here.



It is only helpful if it is accurate..

I am not getting into an argument over this, I have made the decision that a sticky is not needed. 

Maiden.


----------

